# Woo! Pumilio froglet



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome, this is the first Pumilio froglet ive gotten, and so well i sm excited to watch it grow.. the only pumilio froglets ive worked with were ether at the Denver zoo, and they had it already set up, or measuring the snout vent length and weight in the wild.. other than that ive worked with mostly dendrobatids.

does anyone have any tips, personal experience they can share about diet and care for the tiny fella? ive got a fairly decent understanding of it but can always use more tips. 


i have no idea how many failed clutches this pair has attempted or if theres another froglet hiding in there and i havent noticed it yet but now i know to keep an eye out..

right now at home ive got several large springtail colonies, tons of fruit flies, and a couple tropical isopod colonies. 

the suppliments i have now are the ones i bought just before i left this summer to help JP ( Monarchzman ) in panama, so they are around 6 months old. i am guessing they are toast and should be tossed for fresh stuff.


i only had one second before it hoped off into the tangle, so heres what you get... sorry about the quality...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome! If it stays in the parent tank tons and tons of springtails, throw in wingless melos from the end of a culture (when the flies get smaller) and see if he goes after and gets them


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

alrighty, i shal try that  thanks


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

hummm... no one else? well alrighty then.... 

ive been told several differnt things, leave the froglets in the parents tank until they are nearly indistinguishable except by pattern from the adults, take them out and rear each froglet in a seperate tank, with a simple gravel bottom and plenty of hides, raise them in a seperate tank from the adults but keep the froglets together and one or two other methods that i ignored...

which way is generally the most sucessful (or has worked the best for you)

so far right now i am planning on catching the froglet next time i see it, and moving it to a seperate 2.5 gal tank to raise it there. i dont have any gravel right now so i am using several layers of paper towel until i can get to petsmart for some..

ideas? suggestions?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, Congrats on pumilio froglet #1! 


I've tried it both ways; leaving the froglets in the parent's tank and pulling them out. I think if the tank is 40gal+ you might have enough micro/macro fauna to keep the little one(s) well fed between adding springtails and flies. In my experience, the adults go after even the smallest prey items and can out-compete offspring in a smaller tank. I don't have a ton of experience, but I will say that the rate of survival in my Bastimentos froglets increased greatly, once I began raising them in individual containers where they are able to easily find food and I can keep an eye on them. 

Also, I collect springtails in a small cup during feeding and dust them just like the flies. I've read about possible Ca and vitamin deficiencies in pumilio froglets, so this makes sense to me. I feed froglets every day, sometimes twice per day. Not sure if you prefer the 'pouring' method for feeding out springs, but I like to keep a piece of tree fern or sponge in the spring cultures, so I can shake them into a cup.

Just some ideas, but I'm sure others with greater experience can offer some suggestions.


Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Mike! 

i havent seen the little one yet since the first few sightings so until i see it again i will be flooding the tank (20 vert) with springtails and flies, and hope its eating alright


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

well i just got home, and there it was sitting on the end of a brom leaf, so i caught it up and moved it to its own 2.5 gal tank where i will be raising it. 

thanks for your imput guys


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

bummer... the froglet was dead when i got home from work today. 

i have no idea why, it was eating the dusted springtails, was at the right temp and humidity and had plenty of hiding places. do Pumilio produce stronger and stronger offspring as the parents get more and more experienced or is it just something i missed?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your froglet!! Hopefully there's another one your tank that about ready to pop out.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

wouldnt you know it? there is! i noticed it tonight another tiny nose poking out from under a brom leaf... 


should i leave this one in the parents tank and flood it with springs and fruit flies?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

leave it in. I have no personal experiene with pumilio, but its much less stress on it to leave it where it is than to move it to new surroundings. Move it afte a few months


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have 2 Basti froglets that I have seperated as soon as I found them. So far so good, its been about a month and a half now. I find I can keep track of the the food supply a little bit better this way.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

hummm... leave it in or move it out? well ive been told by several people to pull it. the container i have for it is 2.5gal, is that ok? when should i pull it? right away or give it a little while?


----------

